# Freewareprogramm zum Verändern von Größen



## Hans-Didi (10. November 2003)

Hallo,
suche ein kostenloses Programm, mit dem ich die Bildgröße (in cm bzw. Zoll)beim Ausdruck verändern kann. Ich hab schon so ein Programm, aber es ist nicht XP-kompatibel....


----------



## Lord-Lance (10. November 2003)

Such mal nach IrfanView. Dies ist ein kleiner netter Bildbetrachter. Du hast dort sogar die möglichkeit mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig in der grösse zu ändern.

Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------

